# Online music theory course



## KenOC

There's an online course named *Fundamentals of Music Theory*, prepared by The University of Edinburgh and available on Coursera. Unless you need a completion certificate, for which there's a charge, everything is free including quizzes, tests, and review of assignments. I have taken several Coursera offerings and found them generally quite good. And the price is certainly right!


----------



## millionrainbows

KenOC said:


> There's an online course named *Fundamentals of Music Theory*, prepared by The University of Edinburgh and available on Coursera. Unless you need a completion certificate, for which there's a charge, everything is free including quizzes, tests, and review of assignments. I have taken several Coursera offerings and found them generally quite good. And the price is certainly right!


There are also these things called "books" which are portable, and can be accessed from any toilet.


----------



## Bulldog

millionrainbows said:


> There are also these things called "books" which are portable, and can be accessed from any toilet.


You don't mind handling those wet and dirty books?


----------



## millionrainbows

Bulldog said:


> You don't mind handling those wet and dirty books?


Ah, ha ha haa! No. But unlike you, I don't have my toilet hooked up to the internet.


----------



## Vasks

Ah, yes. Books and toilets


----------

